# How do you prove to a non-believer that the Bible is truthful....?



## Carl Copsey (Apr 2, 2014)

I got this question from one of my students today. I challenge them with apologetic questions each week. I was just curious on how any of you might answer this question or the variances like it? Thanks!

*How do you prove to a non-believer that the Bible is truthful....?*


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 2, 2014)

The things that Jesus predicted being recorded as true in history. The Old Testament foretelling the coming of Christ, then history showing that Christ/Jesus did indeed exist. The world wide flood event, sea shells on mountain tops etc. Fossil records showing a worldwide flood catastrophic event. Just some that come to mind.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2014)

I would answer that the truthfulness of the Bible can't be adequately defended in a few soundbites or a five-minute YouTube video. It takes letting that truth speak to your soul. When a non-believer asks that question, the thing to do is to see that he hears the gospel and is invited to study the Bible and its central character, Jesus. 

Ask him to give the Bible itself a chance to prove it's truthfulness it how it fills his soul's longing. If the Spirit opens his heart, then the hard truth of sin, the wonder of salvation, and the matchless beauty of the Savior will resonate. He will find himself _wishing_ it were true. He will see that it _must be true_ if there is to be any hope at all for himself and this world. That's the best starting point. From there it's relatively easy to show him that the historical record, etc. is equally reliable.

Relatively few people come to Jesus through logical proofs, sound as these may be. Most are first drawn to him by their need and his beauty—the testimony of the Spirit to the soul.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2014)

One more thought...

If you do end up focusing on logical proofs, I would emphasize the evidence for the resurrection, as the Bible itself does. Believe that (and there _is_ sound evidence for it) and everything else falls into place.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 3, 2014)

It needs no proof. It is self-authenticating. God's WOrd needs no man to prove its truth. If it is not true, every man is a liar.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 3, 2014)

Ask the questioner how do they know anything. Getting at the root of a person's epistemological assumptions usually will uncover the fact that they are borrowing from the Christian's worldview.


----------



## Tim (Apr 3, 2014)

Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q. 4. How doth it appear that the Scriptures are of the Word of God?
> 
> A. The Scriptures manifest themselves to be the Word of God, by their majesty and purity; by the consent of all the parts, and the scope of the whole, which is to give all glory to God; by their light and power to convince and convert sinners, to comfort and build up believers unto salvation: but *the Spirit of God bearing witness by and with the Scriptures in the heart of man, is alone able fully to persuade it that they are the very word of God*.


----------



## Philip (Apr 3, 2014)

Depends on who you're talking to. For some the best response is, as Jack has said, "taste and see that the Lord is good." For others, evidence may be helpful. Really, though, one cannot prove that the Bible is authoritative---there's no argument that is absolutely convincing. There are some arguments that are more or less helpful, but in the end it's always the work of the Spirit.


----------



## Carl Copsey (Apr 3, 2014)

Jack K said:


> One more thought...
> 
> If you do end up focusing on logical proofs, I would emphasize the evidence for the resurrection, as the Bible itself does. Believe that (and there _is_ sound evidence for it) and everything else falls into place.



Absolutely! I began this yesterday. I used to be an atheist and I did this study before I became a Christian. It blew me away!! Lol! This is certainly a great place to start.


----------



## Carl Copsey (Apr 3, 2014)

Romans922 said:


> It needs no proof. It is self-authenticating. God's WOrd needs no man to prove its truth. If it is not true, every man is a liar.



To echo RC Jr:

“My hope is to persuade others and to provide some tools to help others persuade others,” writes Dr. Sproul Jr., “My goal is to not only tear down the strongholds of the devil, and not only repel the assaults of the very gates of hell, but to show that the foundation upon which our faith stands is firm.”


----------



## Cymro (Apr 3, 2014)

Whilst it true that the Bible self evidences that it is the word of God,
and that solely by the tuition of the Holy Spirit, yet to use logical 
proofs is not unbeneficial. By giving some proofs, the hearer is often 
motivated to investigate the scripture for himself, and also 
shows that the presenter is not a blind devotee to a book or system.
From experience of 40 years in the steel industry, I found that such 
was the lamentable ignorance of the Bible, that it was far better to comply to
the demand of the world with proofs, and use them as a launch pad into the
higher realms of biblical truth. Thomas Watson assembles some proofs in 
delightful work, the Body of Divinity. He states proof of God's existence and
the veracity of the Scriptures. Some are as follows:-
1- The book of nature. The notion of Deity is engraved on mans heart.
2- By His works. As seen in creation, the world could not make itself.
3- By His providence. His hand turns the wheel of all creation. Otherwise
disorder and confusion.
4- Conscience is a witness to Deity. It acts to a higher judicatory. It accuses or excuses.
5- By the consent of nations. All have a propensity to worship.
There are others that are given, but on to the Scriptures.
The Scriptures demonstrate their Divine origin and integrity by:-
1- it's harmony over many ages of its composition. It's purity, profundity, truth, it's wisdom, justice.
It's prediction of future events and their fulfilment.
2- by its antiquity and miraculous preservation.
3- by its miracles which even Christ's enemies acknowledged.
4- by the impartiality of its writers who documented their own sins and frailties. Which impostors 
would not do.
5- By the mighty power of its truth to radically change the mind s and hearts of enemies to the 
Gospel, so that they live holy lives distinct from their former ways.
6- To set forth the way of life and death, and the answer to the one and the other.


----------

